
Stripe Partner Program - krithix
https://stripe.com/partner-program?v2
======
base
Strange that the partner needs to be pay, with most payment gateways is the
other way around. The developer works to bring more customers and a higher
sales volume and the payment gateway in return does revenue sharing.

~~~
JeanSebTr
It might be worth it. In our case being listed on Stripe's website brought a
non-negligible number of new customers.

For Stripe, it may be a way to filter out not serious applications.

Other payment gateways often need you more than you need them ;)

------
gameguy43
Having a lot of trouble parsing this buzzword soup. What the heck even is this
program? Very uncharacteristic of Stripe.

~~~
vickilin
(I work at Stripe.) This program is designed for platforms (specifically
platforms that use Stripe Connect with standard accounts) and extension
partners. The new benefits for partners include best practices, resources to
help them promote their integration, and new ways to reach customers. Happy to
help clarify if there’s anything in particular!

